# Anti Leasing Signs



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody else seen anti leasing signs posted by landowner's recently? 

I saw a bright yellow sign at the entrance to a farm I pass daily that said something to the effect "I will not lease my land for hunting and I cannot be bought". I thought it was likely just a ticked off property owner that was tird of people; this farm is in a hot spot in Greene county and likely draws interest from all over. However, I saw another identical sign this morning posted on the road frontage - also in Greene County.

Anybody seen signs like this pop up? Wondering if there is an anti leasing campaign locally or if this is state wide?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I never saw a sign like that. He might of had them made.


----------

